# Trek Rail



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Anyone own one? I watch and read some good reviews on them, if someone owns one did the LBS discount it at all? I really like the spec on the 7 but for 500 bucks you can go carbon and buy the 9.7 which is also 2.5 lbs lighter. If the 9.7 came with Shimano drivetrain it would be a no brainer for me. One negative I hear is the reach is a little short on them. I live in a state where they are not doing any rides on them because of covid, I wont pluck down 6k on a bike unless i get to ride it a bit.


----------



## sooslow (Dec 14, 2017)

My brother has one and he loves it. He got the absolute top of the line model, cannot remember which Rail nomenclature it is, want to say the 11? Either way he digs it.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks, I’m looking at the 7 and want to wait til the end of the riding season in hopes they will give me a better price on it.


----------



## chazreign (Jul 21, 2008)

I got to demo the 7 a week ago, it was amazing. They are all heavy bikes (nature of the beast) so I opted for the Rail 5 which fits my budget better. They ride great and you can really put in the miles.


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

Just ordered Rail 9.8 black and orange XT build today! 44 day wait! Check out Loam Wolf 2020 ebike shootout!


----------



## OMEGANOX (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm getting down to crunch time, it's between the rail 9.8 and a hotrod bafang powered watt wagons travalanche, two very different animals.


----------



## IthinkICanIthinkIcan (Jun 1, 2012)

Just ordered a black and Orange Rail as well....only 40+ days away


----------



## acmcdonaldgp (May 14, 2007)

Just ordered an XL Rail 9.7 Carbon from my LBS this morning. Will be here end of next week. According to the geometries I found online, its about 20mm shorter in reach than the XXL Heckler, and just a bit shorter in all of the other key dimensions.....I'm 6'6" and looking forward to it a lot!


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

acmcdonaldgp said:


> Just ordered an XL Rail 9.7 Carbon from my LBS this morning. Will be here end of next week. According to the geometries I found online, its about 20mm shorter in reach than the XXL Heckler, and just a bit shorter in all of the other key dimensions.....I'm 6'6" and looking forward to it a lot!


Nice, my LBS had some in stock and tempted but decided to hold out for 9.8. Gave me a great long time buyer discount, hard to pass up!


----------



## seanpatrickb (Sep 14, 2011)

Regarding the 7 vs 9.7, I had the same dilemma and tried to ask around. Went with the 7, because even though the 9.7 is only $500 more, I would have spent more converting to shimano drivetrain, which the 7 already has. If you're going to switch to shimano, I'd say go for the 7. Was a little concerned about feeling the extra weight lofting the front end, but after getting used to it it is not an issue. Not that looks are overly important, but I thought the black and grey looked pretty lame as well. Rarely do I think aluminum frames look better, but they did this time. Now the blacked out 9.9 . . . slick as ****.


----------



## ruffian (Oct 26, 2005)

seanpatrickb said:


> Regarding the 7 vs 9.7, I had the same dilemma and tried to ask around. Went with the 7, because even though the 9.7 is only $500 more, I would have spent more converting to shimano drivetrain, which the 7 already has. If you're going to switch to shimano, I'd say go for the 7. Was a little concerned about feeling the extra weight lofting the front end, but after getting used to it it is not an issue. Not that looks are overly important, but I thought the black and grey looked pretty lame as well. Rarely do I think aluminum frames look better, but they did this time. Now the blacked out 9.9 . . . slick as ****.


I work at a Trek shop and own a Rail7. My buddy owns a 9.8xt both are large. My Rail7 is 2.16lbs heavier. Nothing you'll notice.


----------



## Mingui 666 (Nov 17, 2019)

Fox 38 and dhx2 2021 test


----------



## seanpatrickb (Sep 14, 2011)

Installed a megneg and would highly recommend it. Much more support in the mid stroke, making it feel poppier off roots and rollers. Found I was blowing through my travel before, and that was running less sag.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

I just got my 7 3 days ago ,I had test rode a Power Fly . I like the Rail better . The shop didn't discount the bike ,but I got around $ 200 retail stuff thrown in.


----------



## Ilovedoods (Jun 22, 2020)

20 days out for my 9.8 XT. Solid Charcoal and whatever.


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

Ilovedoods said:


> 20 days out for my 9.8 XT. Solid Charcoal and whatever.


Me too hopefully! Black and orange!


----------



## eman555 (May 31, 2016)

chazreign said:


> I got to demo the 7 a week ago, it was amazing. They are all heavy bikes (nature of the beast) so I opted for the Rail 5 which fits my budget better. They ride great and you can really put in the miles.


Did you notice much of a difference in ride quality between the 7 and 5? The 5 is a bit closer to what I'd like to spend plus I think the color is way better than the two 7 color options.


----------



## ddbros (Mar 24, 2011)

I picked up a 2020 9.7, it just rips on the trail. Just so much fun to ride single track as fast as you can. I still love and ride my Trek Top fuel and will always have a regular MTB, but the rail is just a different experience.


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

ddbros said:


> I picked up a 2020 9.7, it just rips on the trail. Just so much fun to ride single track as fast as you can. I still love and ride my Trek Top fuel and will always have a regular MTB, but the rail is just a different experience.


Agreed, my 9.8 should be here next Thursday! I had a Monterra 2 and between my Fuel ex and ebike was having a blast between the two!!😁


----------



## IthinkICanIthinkIcan (Jun 1, 2012)

I picked up my Rail 9.8 yesterday and was able to get a quick ride in. It was AWESOME to say the least. I need to do some fine tuning on the suspension but was pretty happy with it right off the bat. It is a totally different experience riding these ebikes. I cant wait to get out again. It took me a little bit to get used to the added weight from my pedal bike, but about halfway through the ride I found myself getting in a good rhythm. These bikes are amazing!


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I saw a used 5 with upgrades and was ready to make an offer and the guy must of sold it or decided to keep it, was kinda bumped.


----------

